# ADB with Ubuntu 11.10



## koonrat45 (Jul 28, 2011)

I know there are lots of other threads covering the same topic but i have tried many guides and STILL can't get my computer to recognize my kindle fire running 6.2.2. I think the main problem i have run into is when trying to edit the adb_usb.ini file nothing sticks i just this message everytime i try to change it in the terminal.

# ANDROID 3RD PARTY USB VENDOR ID LIST -- DO NOT EDIT.
# USE 'android update adb' TO GENERATE.
# 1 USB VENDOR ID PER LINE.

I believe my udev rules are set up right but im having issues with the adb_usb.ini file. If someone has a better step by step guide or any insight into my problems thanks in advance. Last little note is that adb works fine with my droidx but wont recognize my kindle at all. I can only get the vendor info for kindle.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

I sort of in the same boat.
I have been using this site to glean some additional info though there is no direct KF info.

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK#Windows

Hope it helps...


----------



## koonrat45 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks very much I searched around and used your info and info from various places and now have it working like a charm!!!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------

